# teal or green



## epgorge (May 5, 2007)

I got the one Garling Oil on the left as a green, which I thought more of a teal. Then I saw a green one advertised and got it to find out it is about the same... A bit more greenish but about the same hue. I assume the teal is really teal or can anyone tell the difference between these two?


----------



## epgorge (May 5, 2007)

.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

teal is a combination of blue and green so i would say that the one on the left is a teal blue and the right is teal green


----------



## GuntherHess (May 5, 2007)

Some of the Merchants bottles are found in what they call Lockport green. It is a fairly unique color that appears to be an emerald with a bit of blue. I have also seen some that would qualify as teal.


----------



## annie44 (May 5, 2007)

I think bottlenut boy hit the nail on the head with his answer. I think yours are both teal.  There is also a grass green or 7-up green gargling oil, and of course the ABM cobalt blue ones.


----------



## annie44 (May 5, 2007)

Here's a listing on ebay, Joel, for two teal and one green gargling oil.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Set-Of-Three-Gargling-Oil-Bottles-Color-1870_W0QQitemZ330116364667QQihZ014QQcategoryZ895QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## capsoda (May 5, 2007)

The color "teal" gets its name from its source, the Blue Winged Teal and the Green Winged Teal. Ducks.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 5, 2007)

> Here's a listing on ebay, Joel, for two teal and one green gargling oil.


 
 The one on the right seems quite a ways from being teal, it looks about medium aqua on my monitor. The one on the left is a dark aqua that could maybe pass as teal.


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

I have one of the green ones, but this is the first time I have seen them in Teal.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/medicines.htm


----------



## Marty D (May 6, 2007)

Nice Merchants , I would call them teal ! If you would do a member searh for marty d  look at the photos of the paper label that I posted last week. That is true lockport green ,also you will find a tealy colored one. The bottles in the photos are embossed Oak Orchard Acid Springs G.W. Merchacnt Lockport NY . Most of this glass was blown at Hitchins Glass Factory in Lockport .


----------



## epgorge (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Annie, GuntherHess, 

 In that Emerald Green is one of my favorite colors, I don't see it in the "seven up green" and must assume the green one in the trilogy of Garling (ebay) is the unique Lockport Green Matt alludes too.  What do you think? There is a darker, deeper, more emerald green out there... I will go search for one.. 

 In the meantime, I just got back from Providence Rhode Island.. via Carlsisle MA and while in Carlisle I picked up a colonial to dig this summer. We have pontils already and I will post them in as soon as I get settled in, feed the dogs, etc. 

 Thanks Marty D.. I just noticed your post and will go and check out the pctures and info. Thanks. I put these up against Annie's teal JSP and they look the same. However, giving credence to Matt, when I put it against a VERY  deep aqua insulator I have, I see where it leans aqua... Colors, they are so difficult to ascertain.
 Joel



 I also picked up an EZ Bleach bottle I think is neat. 
 It has an Iroquoi on it. 
 Joel


----------



## GuntherHess (May 6, 2007)

I was referring to the ebay auction that was posted, not your photos.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Set-Of-Three-Gargling-Oil-Bottles-Color-1870_W0QQitemZ330116364667QQihZ014QQcategoryZ895QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Sorry if that wasnt clear.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 7, 2007)

Hey Joel,....(and the rest whom responded to this post)...I have a merchant's in a _deep brilliant_ teal color....more teal than, say, a Rumfords chemical bottle. I also have the emerald variant that is a bit lighter green than 7up green,...If I can get my scanner up, I'll try and post a pic. I actually purchased the teal one at the Lowell bottle show w/ some of my gas money home It was real reasonable and beautiful.
                                                                                                           Joe


----------



## epgorge (May 7, 2007)

> w/ some of my gas money home


 
 Hey Joe, You are as bad as I am.. budgeting that is... 

 I would like to see the real teal if possible when you get around to getting it up and running. 

 Here is a better shot of the color in the daylight without flash.

 Ep


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 15, 2007)

I found this one yesterday.....I consider the darker green/blue=teal. I think this one is teal.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is the bottom


----------

